

Announcing Apple IIgs System 6.0.2 - rottyguy
http://www.callapple.org/software/announcing-apple-iigs-system-6-0-2/

======
artlogic
Actually, 6.0.3 was just released: [http://a2central.com/6499/the-source-
awakens-system-6-0-3/](http://a2central.com/6499/the-source-awakens-
system-6-0-3/)

Exciting times for IIgs hackers!

~~~
antidamage
The turnaround for 6.0.3 was quite a bit better than 6.0.2.

------
m3talridl3y
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q2b0VpW...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q2b0VpWmZBQJ:www.callapple.org/software/announcing-
apple-iigs-system-6-0-2/+&cd=1)

------
dmourati
My first Apple was a IIgs. We ran a bulletin board system (BBS) on a 2400 bps
modem hooked up to a second phone line in the basement. The hard drive was 20
MB and was seriously the size of a large shoebox.

Good times on that machine.

~~~
fit2rule
Still got it? I bet its still good times.

(Old computers never die .. their users do!)

~~~
dmourati
Yup. Sitting in my mom's basement. I'm sure it still works.

~~~
fit2rule
Would love to hear how you boot it up and crank up the fun times!

------
WaxProlix
Grew up on these, my dad had a couple of em around the house. They were so far
ahead of even the Performa machines we had at school in so many ways; it
really instilled this notion that what you had to work with in terms of raw
materials could sometimes take a second seat to ingenuity and drive. Super
great system.

------
nekkoru
Man, how cool would it be if Apple talked to the devs of this and officially
released it as a nostalgia treat or something?

~~~
fit2rule
How cool would it be if we didn't abandon these old systems but rather put
them to use again, in a new context?

Crazier things have happened.

------
kitsunesoba
It's awesome to see old machines like this get a little love. The IIgs is
obviously very limited in what it can do by today's standards, but these
community updates make it that much more usable for what it can do.

Now if only a copy of the Classic Mac OS source would kindly surface itself…

~~~
ksherlock
The Mac OS System 7.1 source code was leaked a few years back.

~~~
erikj
Is System 7 considered abandonware yet?

~~~
pervycreeper
>Is System 7 considered abandonware yet?

"Abondonware" isn't a real legal status, so it depends on who you ask. But
considering Apple still exists, is litigious, and has had classic OS images on
its ftp site as of a few years ago (and for all I know, still), I'm going to
say no.

------
elmin
If at all possible, please consider building things like this as static
websites. It makes them faster, cheaper and much more tolerant to load spikes
like this.

------
codecamper
I had a friend when I was a kid with a IIgs. They were such cool computers.

I dont understand this though.. this is seriously a new release of the OS?
That is awesome!

~~~
cpach
Out of curiosity, what made them different from e.g. a PC with 386 CPU? I
guess price may be one thing, but other than that?

~~~
escap
Mostly it is an "end-volution" of the Apple II. The CPU was the 16 bits
version of the 6502 In addition, it has a really nice sound chip and nice
graphics. It could play all the Apple // softwares. And the OS is "mac-ish"

~~~
RRWagner
My understanding is that the Apple IIG was designed by members of the Mac
team. It's also worth noting that the IIGS had resolution, speed, memory and
color that would not be matched on the Mac or PC for years more to come. It
was an extraordinary machine. (disclosure: I created HyperStudio for the Apple
IIGS in 1988, and the rest, as they say, is history).

~~~
pgib
Wow! I _loved_ HyperStudio. We learned so much using it in my school, and I
still actually have a floppy disc in my collection with my HyperStudio stack.
It's an honour to be able to tip my hat and raise a glass for your
contribution. :)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31250/gifs/kudos.gif](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31250/gifs/kudos.gif)

------
nevster
Really need to dig my GS out of that box in my garage. Bit scared of things
not working after 15 years...

------
tempodox
I assume I would need the original hardware for this?

My oldest Mac is a 1995 MacBook running 7.6.1, the nicest classic OS I've
seen. The battery's long been dead, but the machine still runs on mains power.

~~~
artlogic
It should run just fine on an emulator. If you've got a Mac, Sweet16 is the
way to go: [http://www.sheppyware.net/software-
mac/sweet16/](http://www.sheppyware.net/software-mac/sweet16/)

However, I get the feeling you are thinking of Mac OS - this is for the Apple
IIgs - an entirely different beast. However, if you're interested in running
old versions of Mac OS, give Basilisk II a try:
[http://basilisk.cebix.net/](http://basilisk.cebix.net/)

Most Older OSes up to 7.5.5 can be downloaded directly from Apple last I
checked. I particularly liked Mac OS 6.0.8 for it's simplicity.

------
amelius
Does anybody know if the fonts used on the old mac and IIgs are available
somewhere?

~~~
rjsw
Just copy them off a mac, there are TrueType versions of most of the original
ones in System 7.5.

Starting at Susan Kare's Wikipedia page I was able to find links to public
domain versions of Chicago [1] and Charcoal [2], which other ones do you want
?

EDIT: There are also bitmap versions of mac fonts in ET++ [3], an early X11
toolkit.

[1]
[http://christtrekker.users.sourceforge.net/fnt/chicago.shtml](http://christtrekker.users.sourceforge.net/fnt/chicago.shtml)
[2]
[http://www.scootergraphics.com/virtue/](http://www.scootergraphics.com/virtue/)
[3]
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/c_plus_plus/lib...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/c_plus_plus/library/et_plus_plus)

~~~
amelius
Thanks!

------
antidamage
About time.

------
DiabloD3
Man, makes me wish I had a IIgs.

